# Martini Henry wall hanger



## grizzley30814 (Oct 21, 2008)

Here is picture of my going home present from Afghanistan a couple of years ago.

It is all original from what I can tell. Don't know the exact caliber but it fired a black powder cartridge originally.

All of the serial# are and the sight marks are in Arabic.

115.00 US dollars was the going price.


----------



## Laman (Oct 22, 2008)

Great find. If you haven't already looked their are some great internet sites that can possibly help you identify many of the details about that rifle.


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 6, 2008)

If it's still in the original chambering, it should be in .577/450 Martini-Henry.

The original military load consisted of a 480 lead bullet at 1350fps from the full-length rifle.

I'd definitely have it checked out to be sure.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 7, 2008)

The original caliber on an 1869 Enfield would be .577.

It may have been converted to .577/.450 at a later date.  Easy enough to determine from the bore.

The sight markings look like yardage to me.

Nice find.  You can get the brass, and load BP loads if you are so inclined.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Nov 10, 2008)

I found some on the web someone had worked up and was selling it was around 5.00 a round. Would be cool to shoot but not at those prices. 

Sight marking, They may be yardage but the language is arabic of some form. 

All the serial numbers are also arabic.


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 10, 2008)

Very cool!
cw


----------



## xpertgreg (Nov 10, 2008)

nothing from the outside tells me that it is a "wall hanger".  I know a guy that probably has the reload data.  He collects rifles like this just so he can manufacture ammo for them.  Let me know if you want me to put you in touch with him.

gw


----------



## periwinkle blue (Dec 19, 2009)

*Weapon of Empire*

Stumbled upon your old Martini-Henry posting.  An absolutely awesome piece that I hope you still possess.  The stamp "V.R." it displays is likely to stand for "Victoria Regina" (Queen Victoria), likely in her 30th year of reign in 1869.
    I am very impressed.  Congratulations.

Jim


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a sweet looking rifle...would be cool to get it shooting


----------



## acmech (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks like an afghan "fake" of a british martini.  Very nice though, I'd love to have one.  I'm reloading for my "Gahendra" model, let me know if you'd like to shoot yours.  Your a drive from me, but if you have a place to shoot....let me know.


----------

